# Best home phone for ringing mobiles?



## bamboozle (21 Apr 2009)

do any of the home phone's do good options on ringing mobile numbers?
i know vodafone home offer free calls to 3 vodafone mobile numbers but i'd be wary to go with vodafone after previous experiences.


----------



## Clarelassie (5 May 2009)

Eircom offer free calls to meteor mobile no's I think - just give their sales a call to double check.


----------



## fluffball (21 May 2009)

Call13434 have good rates for calls to mobiles and are very competitve for overseas calls too - you should check out their website - i find them really good and you can either register your credit or laser card with them and your bills just comes off the card each month. They email your invoice to you beforehand.


----------



## irishlinks (21 May 2009)

Clarelassie said:


> Eircom offer free calls to meteor mobile no's I think - just give their sales a call to double check.


It's just 200 mins a month (same as vodafones ) - still - it's  worth about 50 euro a month . (May even be worth getting a cheap meteor pay as you go phone for family members/partners )


----------



## Jorser (21 May 2009)

Magnet can give you a 60 min pack for €10.....it goes on like that, 120mins is €20 and 180min is €30.


----------



## allthedoyles (12 Jul 2009)

Clarelassie said:


> Eircom offer free calls to meteor mobile no's I think - just give their sales a call to double check.


 
Eircom offer 200 minutes from landline to meteor network numbers .
We have now switched all our 086 numbers onto the Meteor network and so can call from landline free ( 200 minutes per month )


----------

